# Weather



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, was gonna do a little mowing today after work but woke up to the tune of about 3 1/2 to 4 inches of snow!. This weather here is crazy. It will be 68 by Wednesday. Guess I'll mow then!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would assume that you were sent a message to go hunting !!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

When life gives you snow, make a few sets.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thought that was a standard feature of predator hunting, my wife thinks it should be an option ..............


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

an option??? oh heck no... you have to!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> an option??? oh heck no... you have to!!!!!










I try not to ruffle her feathers too much though. She's a pretty understanding lady.









65 here tomorrow(3/6), then 32 and snow for the next two days. ah, Colorado weather, give it a minute and it will change. for all you central, southern and east coast folks, it was 68 degrees with 12% humidity today, just awful...lol

I do hope everyone that had the severe weather is getting along alright.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We are less than 9" from an all time record in snow fall and running out of room to put it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

knapper said:


> We are less than 9" from an all time record in snow fall and running out of room to put it.


 And whats the record?


----------

